# Pog's journal.



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Pog lives with 2 (soon to be 200) snails. He is very special to me, he is the first betta I ever got. He tries to be manly and cool, but like everythign scares him. He hides in hin conch shells all day. He is a male, but he has an egg spot. He is very old, and very big, his body without fins is al long as my longest finger. 3 of my full grown gals could fit in him. He is a purple veil tail. I will journal about him every day, many times a day, feel free to read


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

So Pog has beeen back to fin biting again. He is very curious about the snailies though  Wait till his tank is overrun by babies! Lol


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

been awhile since I posted. been in ocean city. Pog's life hasn't changes much -not good- while I was away, he bit his tail really bad D: Trying to fix but cnt use salt because of snailies


----------



## Pasqua (Jun 1, 2012)

he bit his own tail?! =\


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

yeah they do that when they get bored... well only some do


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Pog is slowly recoverign from his fin bititing. I will have to teach the fishsitter how to chase him around the tank with the rake. That keeps him entertained for a bit. He doesn't like to flare at his reflection, he runs away. I am fattening him up for my week away tho ^_^ he is enjoying this part


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

So this vacation was... better. His tail is fine, but the filter died and so I lost the cycle


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Great, just great. You have to go through those weeks again I guess... Hope he doesn't tail bite and that the cycle is quick!


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Lol ikr  Hopefully I didn;t lose ALL the bacteria ^_^ lol, luckily I keep sponges in my all my other filters for just that reason! lol


----------

